# Anyone know what this could be?



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Holly was sick yesterday morning & by lunch time she had come out in some sort of raised rash  she was sick again about 3 but by 5 the rash had disapered & she was fine, so we thought it was stress from her being sick & not likeing looseing her breakfast 

She was ok when I got up today but when I got them back from there walk the rash has come up again  she also feels cold, her gum colour looks ok & she has'nt had anything different to eat & we have nothing new in the house  the speed these lumps have come up is very strange Ive took pics for the vet in case we have to go & it has dissapered again, but anyone got any ideas please they are all over her  Im 99% sure its not dally rash.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh bless her.Are you walking anywhere new? Are there berry plants/long grass/ivy etc on your walks? any new plants in the garden?
It does look very much like an allergy,if she gets the all clear from the vet,maybe try piriton before your walk. Hope shes feeling better soon


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

looks like hives to me! so an allergic reaction of some sort.

Although i know dalmatians can get something called dally rash... i know nowt about that though, but worth looking into!

edit... doh! see youve already considered dally rash... then i stick to my first answer. She has hives... caused by what i dont know.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks peeps she has only been to the beach today & did'nt go out yesterday  & we dont have a garden so :confused1: its very strange she seems fine but a bit scarey we have just managed to check her tongue & thats ok so :confused1:

When she had dally rash is was on her head & took a while to go nothing like this very strange


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Its gone again now :confused1: & she's nice & warm, could it be the cold :confused1: although she was fine earlier in the year when it was baltic :confused1:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Could she have picked something up on the beach? Have you ever given her shell fish to eat before?

Also I don't suppose you spotted any jelly fish on the beach? Could she of perhaps licked one?

The hives going down and then going back up after a walk would suggest to me whatever it is is in her system and is slow working. Then perhaps when she has exerted herself on the walk later it sped things up ... then went down again once she calmed.

Edit: getting my days mixed up, sorry. She could have been stung by something out in your garden though? Have you checked her top to bottom to see if perhaps she has a sting/bite?


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww bless her hope she is ok 

Do you know what it looks like, when we get stung by nettles! 

Minus the spots


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Here you go hun, some pics of other dogs with hives.

She has certainly developed an allergy to something. Can you remember if she gets this just after eating (main meal or specific treat), have you changed washing powders or doggy shampoo, new flea treatment, something at the beach etc


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone  Ive had a brain wave :eek6: we got them some "Boneo's new recipe" but dont have the box anymore  they have one every night but they 1st had them last Tuesday so :confused1: I wont give her one tonight & see what happens tomorrow.

Other than that nothing else has changed, there were some Jellyfish on the beach a few weeks back but have'nt noticed any over the last week or so & I watch her like a hawk as she will try & eat most things  although she did'nt even bother with the Jellyfish, Banjo peed on them 

It was exactley like those other dogs BBM


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi dog i had years ago had this but was reaction to a dog shampoo i bought hope she gets well soon


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw poor Holly it must have given you a right scare seeing those

hope you get to the bottom of the cause and they dont come back xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aw poor Holly it must have given you a right scare seeing those
> 
> hope you get to the bottom of the cause and they dont come back xx


Thanks noush, so do we she was'nt happy about being a lumpy spot :eek6:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Hi dog i had years ago had this but was reaction to a dog shampoo i bought hope she gets well soon


Thanks westie


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

My first thought was an allegry, as it went away and recurred. I think anything esle wouldnt appear and disappear like that... but I really don't know... hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw certainly looks like an allergy.  Million and one things that could have 

triggered it or that She has been in contact with


Fingers crossed it never flares again and you only ever have a smooth, sotty 

Dally in future:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks peeps  

Im hopeing it was the Bonio although she has had them before but these were the chicken ones so strange but we're used to that here


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry D.B.just catching up .Poor Holly ,I have no idea at all as to what is causing the lumps.Big hugs from Meeko hope she is ok.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just a quick up date, we did'nt give Holly a Bonio on tuesday night & no lumps yesterday :thumbup: so she's is offically off them & hopefully thats the end of it, time will tell


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

I do hope it's as simple as Bonio allergy


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

That happened to one of my dogs - and stange enough it was when I had been on the beach just before the season began ! It did go down it around 24 hours!

Never did find out what had caused it - but the owner of the local pet shop told me it was because the beach had not been cleaned and that he knew of a few dogs who had been affectd the same way and had been very poorly!

So I drew my own conclusions - which were probably wrong - and thought maybe it could have been the muck , contamination, sewage even that was on the beach! 


DT


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> I do hope it's as simple as Bonio allergy


So do we they have'nt had this flavour before so fingers crossed 



DoubleTrouble said:


> That happened to one of my dogs - and stange enough it was when I had been on the beach just before the season began ! It did go down it around 24 hours!
> 
> Never did find out what had caused it - but the owner of the local pet shop told me it was because the beach had not been cleaned and that he knew of a few dogs who had been affectd the same way and had been very poorly!
> 
> ...


Not to bad here the people friendly beach is much further round & we have had some big tides recently that have cleaned up everything :thumbup: I could well beleive it with Holly though she will try & eat most crap :arf: although has been more selective recently  just so weird it was as if she had pressed a button - lumps up - click - lumps down


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Just a thought, but, does she go swimming in the water ??? Could be a reaction to jellyfish..... Years ago my GSD would not leave his balls alone when we got back from the beach once...... turned out that he had been stung by jellyfish on his poor little testicles.... !!! Imagine.... how painful would that have been..... went away within a few days...... We also had to give him Piriton in the summer as he would touch something that didnt like him and his face would all swell up.... apart from that, he had a wonderful healthy life !!!!!!! Hope you do get to the bottom of this.... Pamx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Just a thought, but, does she go swimming in the water ??? Could be a reaction to jellyfish..... Years ago my GSD would not leave his balls alone when we got back from the beach once...... turned out that he had been stung by jellyfish on his poor little testicles.... !!! Imagine.... how painful would that have been..... went away within a few days...... We also had to give him Piriton in the summer as he would touch something that didnt like him and his face would all swell up.... apart from that, he had a wonderful healthy life !!!!!!! Hope you do get to the bottom of this.... Pamx


Dont think so Pam, the tide was out on saturday & we did'nt go sunday when it 1st came up so hopeing its the treat, thanks anyway


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just back from the vets as Holly threw her breakfast back up today  she has been sick on & off since Sunday no more lumps since Monday though :confused1: anyway after the vet decided she did'nt like Hollys smile she was muzzled  she has a temp & a very sore area near her tummy but her tummy felt relaxed  £21 for a injection of Cerenia :scared: 2 tins of special food but she cant have that till tomorrow  & some Antepsin Suspension which she has to start tomorrow to  & back on Monday hopefully she will be ok then or it will be x-rays.

Vets not sure if she has a blockage or not as she thinks if it was a virus she would have the runs to :confused1: 

OH is thinking if she has been body slammed by one of the others & maybe that's why she's sore & possibly why she's being sick but :confused1: So just another expensive spot day here


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Just back from the vets as Holly threw her breakfast back up today  she has been sick on & off since Sunday no more lumps since Monday though :confused1: anyway after the vet decided she did'nt like Hollys smile she was muzzled  she has a temp & a very sore area near her tummy but her tummy felt relaxed  £21 for a injection of Cerenia :scared: 2 tins of special food but she cant have that till tomorrow  & some Antepsin Suspension which she has to start tomorrow to  & back on Monday hopefully she will be ok then or it will be x-rays.
> 
> Vets not sure if she has a blockage or not as she thinks if it was a virus she would have the runs to :confused1:
> 
> OH is thinking if she has been body slammed by one of the others & maybe that's why she's sore & possibly why she's being sick but :confused1: So just another expensive spot day here


Oh no
Hopefully she will be sorted by Monday. Poor girl!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> Oh no
> Hopefully she will be sorted by Monday. Poor girl!


I know we are getting quite worried about her now she has been in her bed since we got back asleep hopefully that was the injection


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh bless her,give her a hug from me.Shes having a right old time right now!! xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

There back :confused1: she hasnt had any differnt foods. They appeared on her head 1st when we took them out for a walk earlier, we had to go to the channel side as the car is acting up  she does'nt like it there so Im wondering if it could be stress :confused1: there not as bad as last time, & the ones on her head have gone already.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor Holly spot/bump.How is she now.Have they gone yet.Could there be anything different around that area ,or in the air even ,that isnt there on your usual walk.Hope she is OK


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> Poor Holly spot/bump.How is she now.Have they gone yet.Could there be anything different around that area ,or in the air even ,that isnt there on your usual walk.Hope she is OK


Nearly all gone except her back leg & it has'nt stoped her eating her tea :thumbup: just hope she does'nt start being sick again  OH thinks its just because she is an odd spot  :lol:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

poor Holly!! Did she keep her dinner down?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Hope shes feeling better now..and all the lumps have gone


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

dodigna said:


> poor Holly!! Did she keep her dinner down?





paddyjulie said:


> Hope shes feeling better now..and all the lumps have gone


All back to normal now thanks tea stayed down & breakfast just gone in :thumbup: must just be a Holly thing


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad she is okay :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Glad she is okay :thumbup:


Thanks Westie  me to, dont fancy another trip to the vets with her she hates them after the last visit  they dont like her smile  :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear she is feeling much better:thumbup:


----------

